# Red Algae?



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

I just started noticing red algae on my glass also what seems to be a white film like substance on my glass,the faster i clean it up,the faster it comes back what could this be??thanks.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey

What are your parameters ? and how much of a water change and how frequently do you do them ? do you use any type of water conditioner or Parameter buffers , or prime ?

I suspect you are dealing with diatom's , that's why i'm asking such specifics.

Jon


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Whats your lighting and how long do you keep them on for?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

a pic would be easier than guessing.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Just keep cleaning it as you see it, I get it too


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

My water Parametors are fine,i use dark light strips so that my P's dont freak out and i only keep them on for a few hours every night.


----------

